# woohoo!!!!!!!!!!



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i finally got my 240 back on the road, all thanks to Rudeboy. he's the shit. he sold me his engine and dropped in for me, in a week. a couple minor things to do to it, but no big deal. just an oil change, and radiator flush, and putting the stereo back in. i'm so happy to be driving my car again


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice hehehe, wut is he driving in then =/


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

he has an 89 (i think) 240 and an old crx si. the engine he sold me was out of his other 240 that he wrecked.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ahh thats cool, feel any differant then from ur old engine?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it feels a little underpowered, but it should be better once i change the oil and stuff. i'm going to do that now.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

well i'm goin to get his car again today to change rod bearings....
seems this guy likes to break stuff
and once he opens up the intake and exhaust the real potential will show it'sself

damn engines


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey now, it's not my fault the radiator hoses came off and fried things. i'm blaming that damn guy that put that engine in, what an ass


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

rudeboy said:


> *and once he opens up the intake and exhaust the real potential will show it'sself*


 ^^^^ can you explain that to me?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

once i get an air intake and exhaust system, it'll show the potential that the engine has for modifications.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

what is your engine not stock?
get headers while ur at it, full air system


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i dont plan on doing any mods. not yet anyways. i'm saving for my CA and paint job. maybe a couple suspension pieces and a used LSD for now.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

coo then we just need someone to pull up a SR20DET and a RB25DET then two people to turbo charge there KA's (SOHC AND DOHC) then we all can write up a sticky on all the most common engine swap, well you cans guy, i'll be ridin on spinners with hydrolics


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

u guys are forgetting a HUGE mod that is simply a MUST!!! 

cup holder


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

got it


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahaha...yeah, i was bitching about that the other day. i took my girl to Burger King and had to hold my chocolate shake between my legs. it was cold as hell, and very difficult to work the clutch and gas pedal without tipping the drink over. i was getting mad. oh well.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *hahahaha...yeah, i was bitching about that the other day. i took my girl to Burger King and had to hold my chocolate shake between my legs. it was cold as hell, and very difficult to work the clutch and gas pedal without tipping the drink over. i was getting mad. oh well. *


Why didnt your girl hold it? Thats whats shes there for right?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *Thats whats shes there for right?  *


 of course


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

well, she already had one of her own to hold, while we ate at the same time. not too easy. and besides, that's not what she's for, my girl gets treated like a queen and deserves every bit of it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's very nice of u jordan. i was just kidding about the whole "the girl does anything i tell her to do" i don't think i'll ever be able to treat a girl like that..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i would never treat a girl like that, cuz girls are smart, and leave you. stupid ones stay.


----------

